# Spirit Halloween having a popup 50% off sale on certain items, right now.



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just checked site again. Still up. More items than I thought, maybe 10 large animatronics. Clearly trying to clear out some de-emphasized props. Some items are better values than others, but, for the most part, if there is an item here you really want, now would be a good time to buy. I try to only buy stuff from Spirit online if I really like the prop and know that I won't be able to get it in store, as Spirit's shipping is a little expensive, but at least they are upfront about it. You won't find many of these in store this year, probably pretty unlikely. Many of them will not be returning once they sell these (at least that's my sense). Some of them are not exclusive and some will go "generic" in the future, but that's a crapshoot.

P.S. I think it is worth pointing out that some of these items Spirit has at deliberately jacked up prices most of the time so that they can discount by 50% periodically. Only some of them, not all. Just one of their strategies. B/t/w I love Spirit, just saying.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

thx for the post..maybe have to check this out...!1


----------

